# Home Invasions?



## MikeyPrepper

Check it out guys  My story


----------



## sideKahr

Good video, Mikey, and thanks, I am "doin' awesome". 

Your story about your Mom brought back memories. The first year I came home for Christmas from college, my experience in the 'wide, wide world of sports' made me realize that my Mom's house had NO LOCKS! Just those little hooks and eyes that you see on screen doors. 

I put locks on the doors right away. Her neighborhood used to be that safe, believe it or not, but no more.


----------



## Slippy

Home break ins or invasions became all too common in and around metro Atlanta; where we lived for many years. Shortly after we moved our former neighborhood was hit. It was one of many motivators for us to get the heck out of a city suburb. 

Home invasions do not bother me one iota at Slippy Lodge and I will admit that on certain Fall and Spring evenings when the temperatures are just right, we've fallen asleep with doors and windows open and only screens as a barrier to the outside world. With nary a worry.


----------



## James m

Someone tried to break in here about a month ago. The key lock was turned but they didn't get in. I think it was the neighbor that "carries a knife" as he says. Deadbeat losers if you ask me. Nice turn. The drugging of the dog reminds me of special k. It was a pet medication they would steal from vets. The druggies would use the pet meds to get themselves high.


----------



## alterego

Mr reasonable back door alarm system in training


----------



## PaulS

How loud can that little girl scream?


----------



## dwight55

PaulS said:


> How loud can that little girl scream?


I would think just looking and guesstimating about the dog, . . . give him another 6 months, . . . she may only be able to whimper a bit, . . . and the toothy grin on that Fido face just may put bunches of BG's on the move.

Little girls and big dogs often have a relationship that other folks can learn real quick to respect.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SecTec21

alterego said:


> View attachment 11663
> 
> Mr reasonable back door alarm system in training


We've got two of those. MikeyPrepper's mom's dog's experience shows that even guard dog sentries can be thwarted by BGs. You must train them specifically to ignore food from strangers or "found" lying around.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower

Our early warning system consists of two little yapper dogs and our German Shepherd. 

The second system is not an early warning system. It involves a call to 911, a call to the coroner, and a call to Servicemaster or some other cleaning service.


----------



## Medic33

alterego said:


> View attachment 11663
> 
> Mr reasonable back door alarm system in training


a dog is the best you can get period.


----------



## keith9365

Home invasions are not real common in my area. If you have a desire to settle the question of life after death I say bring it mother f***er. I keep loaded guns in the family room where I am in the evenings and lots of loaded hate in our bedroom at night. You better come crashing in like seal team 6 though. If I have time to react it will be a bad day for you.


----------



## Prepared One

We had another attempt a couple of weeks ago here in Houston. The home owner shot both. Killed one and wounded the other. I understand the crooks are getting smarter. Sending guys in the back and the front at the same time trying to overwhelm the homeowner. Seems to me it just can't be that profitable to them givin the losses they will sustain. But, no one has ever accused the common criminal of being particularly smart.


----------



## darsk20

Prepared One said:


> We had another attemp a couple of weeks ago here in Houston. The home owner shot both. Killed one and wounded the other. I understand the crooks are getting smarter. Sending guys in the back and the front at the same time trying to overwhelm the homeowner. Seems to me it just can't be that profitable to them givin the losses they will sustain. But, no one has ever accused the common criminal of being particularly smart.


An even better reason to hold up in one spot with a clear field of fire in front of you.


----------



## triem

there's no way to know or predict what' up. Often, parents have to go gather up kids, etc. A constantly ccw'd pistol, ,even at home, room to room, is by far the best answer, if you have real abiity with it and a real load in it. Instead of running to get a gun, if you have time, instead run and get your armor and electronic ear muffs, with your pistol ready for action.
d


----------



## MisterMills357

*Nice Doggy!*

alterego,
Nice Doggy! Good Doggy! 
Please Don't Kill Me Doggy!
View attachment 11674


----------



## triem

loaded guns left lying around are the mark of the lazy fool. enemies get in by subterfuge, stealth, or crashing in. YOu don't take the shotgun to the door with you. YOu don't get the mail or take out the pets or the garbage or mow the lawn with shotgun slung on you. Stop imagining that you "know" how and when it will happen. It's gotta be a 24-7 insurance policy and the best answer for that is the ccw'd pistol. then the gun is at hand and nobody else is messing with it. Why is it that you can lug around 30 lbs of blubber but not a one lb pistol?


----------



## MisterMills357

triem said:


> loaded guns left lying around are the mark of the lazy fool. enemies get in by subterfuge, stealth, or crashing in. YOu don't take the shotgun to the door with you. YOu don't get the mail or take out the pets or the garbage or mow the lawn with shotgun slung on you. Stop imagining that you "know" how and when it will happen. It's gotta be a 24-7 insurance policy and the best answer for that is the ccw'd pistol. then the gun is at hand and nobody else is messing with it. Why is it that you can lug around 30 lbs of blubber but not a one lb pistol?


As a blubber carrier, let me say that I have answered the door with a shotgun. I have even gone out into the front/back yard with one. 
While a CCW is a very good idea, I don't need one to check the mail. I will just tuck my .45 inside of my belt, and I have done that too; or something similar.

I am 60, and I never thought that I would live, to endure some of the trials that I have gone through.And, at various times, I have laid a .357, a 9mm or a .45, on the dresser. Loaded and ready to go.
Just call me silly, but I hazard to guess that I have been in, more perilous situations than most.

PS: This lazy fool is one committed hard fighter, even if it does not meet with everyone's approval.


----------



## MisterMills357

triem,
If my tone sounds sharp, it came after some very serious episodes. I have had guns pulled on me, and I have pulled guns.
It tends to put an sharp edge on things.


----------



## triem

ccw always, especially at home, and there's no need to leave guns lying around the house, and every reason to not do so. I've had guns pointed at me, several times and the reverse, too, several times. if your gun is too big and heavy to ccw always, it's too big and heavy. get one that's smaller/lighter. insurance that's only good when you THINK that you need it aint worth a hoot in hell. it has to be 24-7, or it's worthless.


----------



## Camel923

Dogs, wired alarm, multiple firearms classes for son, wife and I (some at night and dusk). The hard thing is to be constantly vigilant. Never go to the white area (hard not to at home), stop at yellow. Go to orange and red when necessary. Just like Mikey prepper says, watch your surroundings because the worst elements of society will be looking for you to drop your guard.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

There has never been a home invasion in a 30 mile radius of our place in the 20 years we have been here. 
We are down to only 4 dogs now, that are inside at night. But they can tell if so much as an armadillo is out in the yard. Literally, an armadillo. Happened two weeks ago. The 'diller died.

As a former dweller of the suburbs, I don't understand anymore how people put up with high population living. I guess because they don't know any other life. We didn't before 1995 either. People visiting us are awestruck with how quiet it is here.
Cows make the best neighbors.


----------

